# Tractor of the Month February



## kau (Sep 15, 2003)

TecumsehBriggs Old Wheel House Tractor is being featured as this month's Tractor of the month!

Congrats to TecumsehBriggs, I will be in touch.

Here's the tractor! 



http://www.tractorforum.com/tractor-registry/old-wheelhorse-885.html


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Father time been nice compare many models of that year...

Congrats TB.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Yep its in pretty good shape. Congratulations!..TecumsehBriggs..


----------



## farmertim (Dec 1, 2010)

That's neat.... does she still cut the grass?
Cheers


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Looks like a great looking tractor. Congrats!


----------



## allstarrb38 (Jan 3, 2013)

Nice tractor!! Way to go.


----------



## TecumsehBriggs (Jun 17, 2011)

I actually sold that tractor years ago. Shoulda kept it, but I also shoulda kept alot of things. Keep too many, they start calling you a hoarder...


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

TecumsehBriggs said:


> I actually sold that tractor years ago. Shoulda kept it, but I also shoulda kept alot of things. Keep too many, they start calling you a hoarder...




Yep my wife calls me a packrat but I dont mind because I am.


----------



## trucker101 (Jan 16, 2011)

TecumsehBriggs said:


> I actually sold that tractor years ago. Shoulda kept it, but I also shoulda kept alot of things. Keep too many, they start calling you a hoarder...


LOL From now on I'll chance being called one, I'm not selling nuttin! I have sold way too many things I should have kept.


----------



## X-Raycer (Jul 19, 2012)

Let's see... "Tractor of the Month"
TecumsehBriggs: "Got her a few years ago for free, sold her at a yard sale for $250."

You guys got anything Current for nominations?


----------

